# Have you ever seen a rabbit climb?



## larryng (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought my 3.5 Lb rabbit, Peanut ,was jumping out of her 3 and half foot dog playpen home.

Nancy McClelland's husband, Larry, told me yesterday that Peanut was climbing out of her play pen.

I've never seen a rabbit climb before and had my doubts that they can climb.

I searched the youtube for video proof that rabbits can climb. After watching the video , I found out that rabbits can climb quite well.

Some things have to seen to be believed. I was doubting Thomas . (from the bible)

I finally believe Larry now . 


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/u-IS9AFI-yA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## majorv (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't actually seen any of ours climb, but I know for a fact that our Britannia Petite kits - at 2 weeks old - were able to climb up the baby saver wire in their cage and squeeze through the larger holes above. That was about 8" worth of climbing. We haven't had any other breed do that though.


----------



## JBun (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a climber once. She was a very smart rabbit and always getting into trouble. I found her loose in my room and couldn't figure out how she escaped her 3 foot open topped pen. I put her back in her pen and sat on my bed. She proceeded to attempt her escape manuever's again. I saw her jump halfway up the fence panel and climb the rest of the way, up and over. What a clever bun!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 11, 2012)

Hahahaha that video is so funny! He just wanted a snack but his silly human put the fence in the way of the good stuff! 

I've never seen my rabbit climb, I don't think she's ever had the opportunity to climb anything.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 11, 2012)

I love that video-adorable!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 11, 2012)

seeing is believing...:big wink:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2012)

Shame on you Doubting Larry. Ted got over a 60 inch barricade and Stew and Mr. B would climb a 36 incher--looked like spiders going up a wall. They'd jump and land on the wire side of the pen and then climb up and over. Told you so!! Peter was our high jump champ--40 inches up to a counter and my stereo wiring--now he's old and lazy and is more interested in eating and sleeping.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 11, 2012)

Clearly that white rabbit gave it a nudge. 

Cute


----------



## larryng (Oct 11, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Shame on you Doubting Larry. Ted got over a 60 inch barricade and Stew and Mr. B would climb a 36 incher--looked like spiders going up a wall. They'd jump and land on the wire side of the pen and then climb up and over. Told you so!! Peter was our high jump champ--40 inches up to a counter and my stereo wiring--now he's old and lazy and is more interested in eating and sleeping.



:baghead:baghead:baghead


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes. Oliver climbs. He is like a tornado! He climbs up his cage, but never really decides to go the whole way. But he climbs my bed and throws everything everywhere. If he can climb up it he will be there!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 14, 2012)

This is slightly off subject, but how do you get the youtube video to show on your post? I've only been able to put the link.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 14, 2012)

hahaha love that video. I also like that he didn't go for freedom but stopped at the top for a snack haha.

I'm really glad Harvey isn't a climber. I was too lazy to put a top on the NIC cage. I think the zip ties and connectors were hurting my fingers at that point.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 14, 2012)

don't get me started on climbing bunnies, lol. my 19 week old lionhead is now able to scale a 4' tall playpen!*

Blue eyes wrote: *


> This is slightly off subject, but how do you get the youtube video to show on your post? I've only been able to put the link.


in a new thread or when you're using the reply button rather than quick reply, there's a youtube icon in the middle of the bottom toolbar - copy the link for the youtube video, click the button, paste it and voila!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 14, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> don't get me started on climbing bunnies, lol. my 19 week old lionhead is now able to scale a 4' tall playpen!*
> 
> Blue eyes wrote: *
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I wonder why it won't work for me. I just tried on the thread about hiding under a blanket (misspelled in thread as 'blanet") and it just shows a blank square on the post where the video should show


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 14, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> don't get me started on climbing bunnies, lol. my 19 week old lionhead is now able to scale a 4' tall playpen!*
> 
> Blue eyes wrote: *
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I wonder why it won't work for me. I just tried on the thread about getting under a blanket (misspelled in thread as 'blanet") and it just shows a blank square on the post where the video should show


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 14, 2012)

That is too funny. Yesterday Shiny Things got on my bed for the first time. (It is low to the ground). I have never seen my rabbits climb. They have not had much of a chance to though. I am now dreading the day when Shiny Things learns how to get over the baby gate that keeps her in the kitchen when she is out to run. (can you say doggy snack).


----------



## larryng (Oct 15, 2012)

Blue eyes I private messaged you.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes lol. My rabbit attempted to climb out of her playpen twice tonight while I was cleaning out her cage, she got to the top and just hung there until I picked her up


----------

